# X4 speed/temp Probe



## Scott Mick (Oct 18, 2006)

Anybody know of any small shops or retailers carrying this item? Lost one the other day, and would like to have one ASAP.. everybody quoting 2-3 day drop ships from Fish hawk, and I would like to have one for Saturday.


----------

